
Hepatitis C drugs re-energize global fight over patents (2017) - onetimemanytime
https://www.nature.com/news/hepatitis-c-drugs-re-energize-global-fight-over-patents-1.21558
======
onetimemanytime
>> _Gilead has also licensed 11 manufacturers in India to produce cheaper
generic versions of its hepatitis C drugs for sale in 101 developing
countries. The generic medications retail for $300–$900 per treatment course
in countries where they are permitted..._

Maybe India et al politicians should steal a bit less and save lives by paying
roughly 100x less that USA patients. The drug costs money to be developed and
trialed, you can't just copy the finished product, otherwise no one would try
again...

